# Eclipse RCP - Vorteil?



## miketech (30. Nov 2006)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo der Vorteil von der Eclipse Rich Client Platform liegt im Vergleich dazu, wenn ich meine Anwendung nur mit Swing, oder SWT schreibe? Irgendwie weiß ich nicht, was mir das Framework mehr bieten soll.

Hat damit schonmal jemand gearbeitet?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2006)

Willst du jetzt die zwei Milliarden features von Eclipse hören?  :shock:


----------



## miketech (30. Nov 2006)

Hi,

also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Du damit bereits gearbeitet hast? 

Nun, es ist ja ein Unterschied, ob ich nun mit Eclipse arbeite, oder dem RCP. Ich hab Tutorials gesehen, in dem z.B. ein Mail Client oder sonst was programmiert wird, ist auch alles schön. Bisher konnte ich die Vorteile aber auf Wiederverwendbarkeit von Komponenten und  Plugin-Architektur beschränken. Das ist sicherlich schon eine ganz prima Sache. 

Es heißt die RCP biete Möglichkeiten für die Entwicklung von modernen plattformunabhängigen Desktop-Anwendungen. Was außer den oben dargestellten Aspekten soll ich mir darunter noch vorstellen?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2006)

Ein Eclipse RCP ist immer noch Eclipse allerdings mit weniger vorinstallierten Plugins. Es liegt an dir welche du haben möchtest und daher in deine RCP integrierst. Wie gesagt, die feature Liste von Eclipse ist schlicht  und einfach zu lang um sie mal eben aufzuzählen.


----------



## Azrahel NA (1. Dez 2006)

Ich persönlich mag RCP allerdings nicht, trotz der tollen(?) Features. Für mich fühlt sich das dann an wie Gummi. Mir fiels auch echt schwer mich da reinzuarbeiten, weswegen ich vielleicht auch das helle Licht am Ende des Tunnels nicht gesehen hab. Als IDE ist Eclipse echt mega, auch wenn man mich zuerst hat prügeln müssen damit ich meinen UltraEdit eingemottet hab. Aber ich konnt mit RCP bisher weder zuhause noch auf der Arbeit was anfangen. Vielleicht hab ichs auch einfach nur falsch gemacht ....


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2006)

Wir haben uns damals auch dagegen entschieden eine RCP zu machen und liefern unsere Software jetzt als Plugin aus.
Wenn man allerdings kein Entwicklerwerkzeug schreibt hat eine RCP schon ihren Sinn. Wozu den User mit mehr Features verwirren als er braucht?


----------

